# Ss Helena Faulbaums



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

I came across the graves of the crew of the Latvian ship SS HELENA FAULBAUMS that sank at Belnahua, Luing on 25th October 1936 whilst photographing a war grave there.

They are buried at Kilchatton on Luing - the master was returned to Latvia for burial.


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

More..


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

Display board in cemetery


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

The Oban Times reports that the 80th anniversary of the loss of the SS HELENA FAULBAUMS was commemorated on Luing last month.

26 октября в истории Латвии: день снега


----------

